# How long did it take for you to get your Panorama test results?



## shellgirl

Just curious for anyone who got the Panorama test done. I got the draw last Wednesday and the nurse said I could call this Wednesday and hopefully they'll have the results. How long did it take everyone else to get their results? I'll be so disappointed if they don't come in tomorrow!


----------



## Qmama79

I had it done yesterday. Are you in the states? I'm in BC Canada and I know they send of the test to California. So, I'm looking at a two week wait.


----------



## shellgirl

I'm actually in California, so I'm hoping that helps with the shorter turn around time. The nurse seemed to think they would be back by tomorrow, but we'll see. I hope yours comes back clear too!


----------



## Qmama79

Good luck!!! X are you finding out the sex as well?


----------



## shellgirl

Didn't get the results today. Boo! The nurse was very sweet and actually called the Panorama lab to check on them and they said they were still processing. Hopefully Friday, but at the latest Monday it seems. Yes, I'm finding out the sex too! It's a nice treat to be able to find out so soon. I wish I was more excited about finding out, but right now I'm just so nervous about the baby getting a clean bill of health it's hard to focus on the gender part. I really hope I'm able to get the results Friday. I'm going away this weekend and don't want to stress about it the whole time.


----------



## Qmama79

Waiting to announce until I get the results... I'm showing as if I'm about 17weeks. There is only so long I can get away with the 'bloated' excuse. Hurry up Panorama!


----------



## Hotknife2015

Hello. I am in the states and I think it took about a week to get my results. It was a little faster than they had originally stated. Good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Qmama79

Got results today! Was expecting them by Monday or so. Low risk & baby boy on the way!


----------



## Hotknife2015

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats Qmama! I forgot to update here :blush: I am also low risk and a little boy! It ended up taking 7 business days, 9 calendar days.


----------

